# Natural fork harvest



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm new on the site and was enjoying the gallery of all your impressive work. After shooting in a vacuum 56 years this is quite a find. Looking at natural forks in the raw, I noted the cut ends were painted or coated. Is this to reduce drying cracks? Again folks, beautiful work all.

TxTickPkr

Monte


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes some people coat the cut ends with glue, sealer etc. to help prevent cracking while drying


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dont forget to leave them ends long. if they crack, at least itll be kept in the ends that will cut off when you size it .


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the information and tip. I've been eyeing a couple of "Hercules Club" trees that have grown up in a fence line. I don't know the proper name of the tree but the bark peals off and if chewed, puts your mouth to sleep. As kids we called it "Tickle Tongue".The bark is whiteish and the wood is white. Thorns grow a point on top of humps in the wood and they grow slow with many forks to choose from. If I remember correctly, the wood is very hard and the forks very split resistant. One good limb should yield 3 to 5 good symmetrical forks of varying sizes. I can't wait to get started. Since I've always shot TTF, fixing theraband will be the trick.


----------

